# I'm not seeing much snow in the week's forecast, anybody got a better one?



## ckofer (Jan 26, 2008)

Sure, it's good snow makin' weatha'. But we could use a dose of school-closing tropical moisture meets arctic air-mass snow.


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/slc/wxgraphics/GraphicCast.php?image=1
like that?

too bad it's not for here


----------



## KingM (Jan 26, 2008)

We're fine if we can avoid a warm-up. Sure, we could use a big dump, but we've picked up a few inches here and there all week and the resorts in the MRV are 100% open and improving every day.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 26, 2008)

I've skied my closest area( 72 miles distant) Titus mtn 1200 vert 3 times this past week .Titus has gotten 24 inches of fresh pow over that time period while Snow Ridge another area  85 miles distant picked up 43 inches this week . Gonna be there tomorrow   gonna bring the snorkel


----------



## Euler (Jan 26, 2008)

From NOAA/NWS for Southern Vermont:

ON WEDNESDAY...AND CONTINUING INTO THURSDAY...SOME LAKE EFFECT
MOISTURE WILL AFFECT THE ADIRONDACKS...OTHERWISE A MIX OF CLOUDS AND
SUN...AND TEMPERATURES AROUND NORMAL.  BY FRIDAY...GENERAL CONSENSUS
FOR ANOTHER SYSTEM TO APPROACH.  QUITE A SPREAD FROM LONG RANGE
ENSEMBLE GUIDANCE WITH REGARD TO STORM TRACK...TIMING AND THERMAL
PROFILE...BUT OPERATIONAL GFS AND ECMWF SUGGESTING INTERESTING STORM
TRACK FOR POTENTIAL SNOW IN OUR REGION...BUT AGAIN...ENSEMBLES
SUGGEST LOTS OF SPREAD AND UNCERTAINTY.  JUST KEEPING CURRENT
FORECAST FOR CHANCES FOR SNOW MOST AREAS...AND MIX SOUTHERN AREAS
FRIDAY.


So...some chance is developing for a storm this Friday...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 26, 2008)

Fox report suggests rain this week. I got my knee deep fix today, I am okay with next weekend sucking. Today will get me through a couple bad weeks even.


----------



## skimore (Jan 26, 2008)

*Tug*

THE MEAN MID LEVEL TROUGH WILL BE CENTERED OVER THE WESTERN CONUS
THROUGH THE LONG TERM PERIOD...ALTHOUGH THERE WILL BE SEVERAL BRIEF
TROUGH AMPLIFICATIONS INTO THE GREAT LAKES. LOOKING AT THE
DETAILS...A STRONG COLD FRONT WILL CROSS THE EASTERN GREAT LAKES
REGION TUESDAY NIGHT. BEHIND THE COLD FRONT...STRONG COLD AIR
ADVECTION WILL BRING A RETURN TO MID WINTER CHILL. GFS/ECMWF ARE
DIVERGING SOMEWHAT ON THE DETAILS OF THE SURFACE PATTERN
EVOLUTION...WITH THE ECMWF DEEPER AND A LITTLE FARTHER WEST WITH THE
SURFACE LOW...AND ALSO COLDER AT 850MB. ECMWF WOULD SUGGEST MORE OF
A SOUTHWEST FLOW AND LAKE EFFECT CHANCES NORTHEAST OF LAKES ERIE AND
ONTARIO. GFS IS NOT AS COLD AT 850MB AND NOT AS AMPLIFIED...WHICH
WOULD SUPPORT MORE OF A WESTERLY FLOW WEDNESDAY AND LAKE EFFECT IN
THE MORE TRADITIONAL SNOWBELTS.

GIVEN THE LACK OF MODEL CONSISTENCY IN THE DETAILS AND INHERENT
UNCERTAINTY AT THIS TIME RANGE...IT REMAINS TOO EARLY TO BE SPECIFIC
ON EXACT LOCATION/INTENSITY...BUT THIS COULD BE ANOTHER STRONG LAKE
EFFECT SNOW EVENT GIVEN THE LARGE SCALE PATTERN AND VERY FAVORABLE
TEMPERATURES ALOFT. LAKE EFFECT SHOULD SHUT OFF BY THURSDAY
AFTERNOON AS A RIDGE OF HIGH PRESSURE BUILDS ACROSS THE EASTERN
LAKES.

has been very good the last week


----------



## danny p (Jan 27, 2008)

^^^^ that pic is worth several thousand words. looks great!  Roemer and co. have been hinting at a chance of something sizeable Feb. 1st.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 27, 2008)

skimore said:


>



Where is that? All we have is hardpack. Oh yeah, it's snowing this morning (SE NH)


----------



## skimore (Jan 27, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Where is that? All we have is hardpack. Oh yeah, it's snowing this morning (SE NH)



Tug hill


----------



## ckofer (Jan 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I don't know about the forecast but Kittery is getting dumped on right now ..




Time to go hit Agementicus! This is coming off the ocean.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I don't know about the forecast but Kittery is getting dumped on right now ..



Aye, this morning was a welcome surprise for everyone I suspect.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2008)

the "less than an inch" forecast has morphed to a day/night combined forecast of 2 to five.

hush with all that talk of niar.  I'm hatching a plan for Fri/Mon and maybe Sun.  Truth be told, I'm the only soul in New England that's not a football fan, and I plan to take full advantage of it.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 27, 2008)

The flurries forecast has morphed into two hours of whiteout which is supposed to continue all night long. 4-6" overnight, 1-2" inches tomorrow. I'm praying for a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> The flurries forecast has morphed into two hours of whiteout which is supposed to continue all night long. 4-6" overnight, 1-2" inches tomorrow. I'm praying for a snow day tomorrow.


Only non-sliders call it a "snow day."   We call it a "ski day!"  




Any good ski areas on the cape?


----------



## KingM (Jan 27, 2008)

billski said:


> the "less than an inch" forecast has morphed to a day/night combined forecast of 2 to five.
> 
> hush with all that talk of niar.  I'm hatching a plan for Fri/Mon and maybe Sun.  Truth be told, I'm the only soul in New England that's not a football fan, and I plan to take full advantage of it.



This is your weekend, then. I was looking at the reservation book yesterday and scratching my head wondering why we're busy each of the next three weekends except next and I had a "duh!" moment when I remember the Super Bowl and who is playing.

(Although frankly, why not just find a place with a TV and watch after skiing?)


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2008)

KingM said:


> This is your weekend, then. I was looking at the reservation book yesterday and scratching my head wondering why we're busy each of the next three weekends except next and I had a "duh!" moment when I remember the Super Bowl and who is playing.
> 
> (Although frankly, why not just find a place with a TV and watch after skiing?)



I am as un-American as it comes regarding team sports and television.  I have no interest in the game at all, regardless of the drama or the team.  I'm convinced Lenin was right, television is the opiate of the people  (no apologies forthcoming.)  If I watch one hour of television a month, that would be huge.  If I pulled up a chair, I am apt to be asleep within 10 minutes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2008)

solid 8" at Wildcat today, maybe more in places.


I don't want to complain because any fresh snow is good snow, I will say this was pretty much 'cold smoke' powder, just about at light as I've seen in New England.  Things are good up at the Cat, but the hill definitely needs a good 12 inches of wet natural to get back to where things were at prior to the thaw


slowly, but surely it will come


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 28, 2008)

we'll be skiing Sunday as well....I dont care for football (or any pro sports for that matter) for a varitey of reasons....great day to ski as everyone is home preparing their Nachos!!


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 28, 2008)

billski said:


> Any good ski areas on the cape?



Plymouth Rock.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Cape Cod TR*
My dreams came true. Snow day today! 1' of fresh powder, drifting up to 2 feet in places.

It was puking last night:






Heres an older image I photoshopped a few years back when I poached its closed trails at the end of the season.





We got there when lifts opened, and licked our chops at the pow, although it was quite heavy.





We didn't get first tracks though





A few action shots were taken to test out my new camera which has a burst mode that takes 15 frames per second up to 45 frames
These are not in sequence, I cut many out in between










Just fooling around trying to look like those cool terrain park kiddies......  :




Not a bad Snow day.....


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2008)

Shots 5 and 6 are great!  I need to experiment with the burst feature on our camera.  Between skiing and the 2 dogs I can envision some sweet pics.  

It looks like you at Loon a lot.  How far is the ride from the Cape?  My in-laws have a place in Brewster.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think it's about 4 hours from the cape? Maybe 5 if traffic is bad. This season, i've turned my opinion on it's head and started to really like loon. I'll be up there again this year, for sure.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 28, 2008)

Since I was on call for my business and unable to go far, I went out for a little ski in the woods in the Blue HIlls Foundation. We only got a few inches but the snow was dry and felt good.


----------



## SnowRider (Jan 28, 2008)

Well the 10 day forcast sucks for both southern NE and northern NE. It's frustrating because it seems sounthern NE gone a good 2 weeks without a good snowfall and its looking like it could be three now.

Curse you January that! :uzi:


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree that January has not been a great month, especially in comparison with December. In fact, I still think that we haven't really recovered from that thaw (except for maybe Northern Vermont.)

However, late this week, AccuWeather is predicting a NNE storm that will a lot of areas. Hopefully it will be significant enough to bring everything up, and hold on to it. SNE, on the other hand, is really just looking at a lot of rain, and yet another mini-thaw.

Who knows. Let's hope for a good February.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2008)

we got too spoiled last month.  Hard to adjust to "normal"


----------

